# The Witcher Schwert schmieden lassen Aber wie?



## Luccah (29. Oktober 2007)

Hallo, hab da mal ne Frage zum Schmieden eines neuen Schwertes.
 das weiss ich:
Man braucht z.B. 3 Meteroriten Steine, im idealfall von einer Farbe (hab ich), ok zudem kann man Runen einschmieden lassen..

OK. im Tempelviertel ist ein Zwergenschmied, der auch diese "Waffe aufwerten" Option unten im Menü hat, da kann ich aber dann nur mein Schwert verkaufen....zudem nimmt der mein Silberschwert nicht an..  Also was muss ich tun um ein Schwert schmieden  oder aufwerten zu lassen?
Die Dinger verkaufen und später wieder kommen oder wie?
hat da einer Erfahrungen mit? Auch im HB hab ich nichts dazu gefunden..pah
Wäre dankbar für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## archwizard80 (29. Oktober 2007)

Luccah am 29.10.2007 19:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, hab da mal ne Frage zum Schmieden eines neuen Schwertes.
> das weiss ich:
> Man braucht z.B. 3 Meteroriten Steine, im idealfall von einer Farbe (hab ich), ok zudem kann man Runen einschmieden lassen..
> 
> ...



Probier doch mal den Schmied / Händler beim Orden. Also ich hab den angesprochen wegen einer speziellen Arbeit und dann hatte er ein blaues Meteoritenschwert im Angebot (aus meinen 3 Steinen), welches ich gegen mein altes getauscht habe.


----------



## bumi (29. Oktober 2007)

Woher kriegt man eigentlich diese Meteoritensteine? Ich hab bisher afaik nur einen einzigen (bin grad erst in Kapitel 2 gelandet) und hätte auch mal gern so ein tolles Schwert


----------



## archwizard80 (29. Oktober 2007)

bumi am 29.10.2007 21:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Woher kriegt man eigentlich diese Meteoritensteine? Ich hab bisher afaik nur einen einzigen (bin grad erst in Kapitel 2 gelandet) und hätte auch mal gern so ein tolles Schwert



Also 2 blaue kann man bei Zwergenschmied oder beim Ordenshändler kaufen. Einen blauen hatte ich schon im 1. Kapitel gefunden, weiß aber nicht mehr wo.


----------



## bumi (29. Oktober 2007)

archwizard80 am 29.10.2007 21:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Also 2 blaue kann man bei Zwergenschmied oder beim Ordenshändler kaufen. Einen blauen hatte ich schon im 1. Kapitel gefunden, weiß aber nicht mehr wo.


Wenn ich im zweiten Kapitel 2 Steine kaufen kann, passt das ja, weil den einen hab ich auch noch


----------



## Luccah (29. Oktober 2007)

archwizard80 am 29.10.2007 20:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Luccah am 29.10.2007 19:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja werdfe ich sicher ausprobieren. Aber die Frage ist immernoch wie ich bei einem Schmied was machen lassen kann, es muss doch eine Herangehensweise geben.
Bis jetzt wollte der Schmied vom Orden keinen Handel mit mir treiben,aber I check it....ja die Metoritensteine habe ich auch vom Zwergenschmied gekauft und 2 im ersten Akt gefunden.
Momentan hänge irgendwie fest..paah.die ganze Dedektivarbeit..voll heavy..im Buch war Geralt nie Dedektiv...aber egal hier geht es um fortschrittliche Schmiedkunst für Hexer!


----------



## deadlyeye (30. Oktober 2007)

also soweit ich weiß kannst du bei dem zwergenschmied das schmieden lassen. 
wichtig ist das du die meteoritenbrocken auch im inventar und nicht im lager beim wirt hast. 
dann einfach wegen spezieller arbeit/auftrag anquatschen. 
das schwert wird nicht getauscht, auch nicht irgendwo (diablo like) in nen prozessor gelegt, es erscheint einfach ein kauffenster in dem du 600 orens zahlst und das neu geschmiedete schwert erhältst. 
das alte haste dann noch und die steine sind weg. sollte mit rot und gelb auch funktionieren, ob eine mischung möglich ist hab ich aber auch noch nicht probiert


----------



## Luccah (30. Oktober 2007)

deadlyeye am 30.10.2007 16:48 schrieb:
			
		

> also soweit ich weiß kannst du bei dem zwergenschmied das schmieden lassen.
> wichtig ist das du die meteoritenbrocken auch im inventar und nicht im lager beim wirt hast.
> dann einfach wegen spezieller arbeit/auftrag anquatschen.
> das schwert wird nicht getauscht, auch nicht irgendwo (diablo like) in nen prozessor gelegt, es erscheint einfach ein kauffenster in dem du 600 orens zahlst und das neu geschmiedete schwert erhältst.
> das alte haste dann noch und die steine sind weg. sollte mit rot und gelb auch funktionieren, ob eine mischung möglich ist hab ich aber auch noch nicht probiert


Also muss ich dem die Meto Steine verticken und mein jutes Schwert?! Und dann später noch mal hin? Übrigens für 3 Gleiche Meto's gibbet Bonis!
Finde die hätten das mit den Schmieden von Schwerten mal mehr im HB ausführen können..schade! 
Ach hier schrieb jemand das man beim Templerorden auch was schmieden lassen kann (oder kaufen..?!) er hat erwähnt, das er eine Aufgabe hattet, welche und woher hast Du die Quest bekommen?! Rück raus! Danke!


----------



## MasterTN (30. Oktober 2007)

Luccah am 30.10.2007 19:37 schrieb:
			
		

> deadlyeye am 30.10.2007 16:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nein, du musst dem garnichts verticken. wenn du beim schmied bist und den wegen der "speziellen arbeit" oder "schwert aufwerten" (oder so ähnlich) anquatschst, bietet der dir im verkaufsfenster alle schwerter an die mit deinen momentanen meteoriten-kombinationen möglich sind. dann kannst du diese schwerter ganz normal kaufen. dein altes landet dann aus platzmangel auf dem boden, also solltest dus vorher verkaufen oder beim wirt einlagern wenn möglich.
lg


----------



## Luccah (2. November 2007)

MasterTN am 30.10.2007 19:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Luccah am 30.10.2007 19:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ach so!!! Heureka! Danke, werde ich mal schauen. Und was ist wenn ich Runen einschmieden lassen möchte? Und wenn Du sagst, das das mögliche Schwert dann rechts im Handelsfenster erscheint, sind dann mit dem Kauf meine Metos weg? Würde ja dann Sinn machen...


----------



## Half-Borg (6. November 2007)

Luccah am 02.11.2007 18:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach so!!! Heureka! Danke, werde ich mal schauen. Und was ist wenn ich Runen einschmieden lassen möchte?


Du kannst keine Runen in das Schwert einschmieden lassen ...
Aus drei Runen wird nach dem selbem System ein Silberschwert


----------



## TimonatoR-1000 (6. November 2007)

Half-Borg am 06.11.2007 15:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Luccah am 02.11.2007 18:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, das wußte ich auch noch nicht.... dachte auch das man die einschmieden lassen kann! Wieder was gelernt


----------



## Luccah (8. November 2007)

TimonatoR-1000 am 06.11.2007 21:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Half-Borg am 06.11.2007 15:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


das ist nicht ganz richtig, dachte ich auch zuerts..wurde dann eines Bessren belehrt ! Ohne Silberschwert, aber mit Runen in der Tasche macht der Schmied einmal garnichts! hast Du das Teil dabei, werden sehrwohl die Runen eingeschmiedet!
Anders ists bei den Meto Steinen, daraus wird´ ein neues Schwert!
Habe beides schon gemacht, also "das geht so!" Garantie!


----------

